# haswell graphics (hd 4600) support?



## forgiven_noob (Jan 12, 2020)

i am trying to get acceleration with my igpu on my laptop

i cannot seem to get i915 or drm-kmod to cooperate with me, is this gpu not supported? 

i am on freebsd 11


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 13, 2020)

Try graphics/drm-legacy-kmod.



			Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## memreflect (Jan 13, 2020)

If it's anything like the situation on FreeBSD 12, you may also need to add /boot/modules/drm2.ko before /boot/modules/i915kms.ko in your `kld_list` entry to override the one installed with the base system:

Thread obsolete-abandonware-drm-legacy-kmod.70344


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 13, 2020)

memreflect said:


> If it's anything like the situation on FreeBSD 12, you may also need to add /boot/modules/drm2.ko before /boot/modules/i915kms.ko in your `kld_list` entry to override the one installed with the base system:
> 
> Thread obsolete-abandonware-drm-legacy-kmod.70344



Thanks, I was at a loss because I had already done all that, except I did not know about drm2.

But adding drm2 did the trick, I am using xorg now. Thanks!


----------



## bstolk (Jan 31, 2022)

Is the i915kms module load still a thing in 2022? Because like OP, I cannot change my VT VGA resolution.

`root@bsdbox:/boot/kernel # dmesg | grep vt
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver>
root@bsdbox:/boot/kernel # dmesg | grep kms
root@bsdbox:/boot/kernel # kldload i915kms
kldload: can't load i915kms: No such file or directory`

I tried connecting the monitor to Radeon and using the Integrated Intel HD Graphics 4600. Neither gives me the native 1280x768 of my monitor.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 1, 2022)

bstolk said:


> a thing



Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?


----------



## bstolk (Feb 1, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?


This was on FreeBSD 13 that I downloaded yesterday.

However, yesterday I replaced my Haswell Motherboard with an Alder Lake motherboard, so will not be running this system anymore.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 1, 2022)

Ah, thanks, now I recognise your name from the other topic, 









						Alder Lake CPU
					

When I upgraded my system from a 4th gen Intel CPU to a 12th gen Intel CPU, FreeBSD no longer booted. FreeBSD 13 stopped after printing EFI fb information. I tried integrated graphics, and Radeon graphics. Same halting point when booting from installation media, as well.  So I tried FreeBSD...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




(Welcome to FreeBSD Forums)


----------

